# The New Matthew Bible



## tleaf (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been following this project for a few years, having an interest in William Tyndale. I also simply enjoy the history of our Bible in English.
There is some good reading about Tyndale, early English word usage, etc.

New Matthew Bible Project, updating the 1549 Matthew Bible.

Has anyone else found this interesting? Thoughts?

Blessings.


----------



## Logan (Jan 10, 2014)

That is really interesting! I like the layout they've done for their notes and such and it's a pleasure to read the rawness of Tyndale.


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello Ted. Checked the link and im guessing those are images of Christ (false) in the side graphics, and a demon or two, supposedly, couple of angles maybe also?
You would hope they were not part of it. My thoughts.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 13, 2014)

Miles Coverdale's translation of the Book of Psalms is readily available. His translation is still used in the _Book of Common Prayer_.


----------



## tleaf (Jan 13, 2014)

Brett, those images are part of the original edition; you can see that in Hendrikson's edition of the 1537 Matthew Bible. Old bibles often had such woodcuts for the title pages.

Don't forget, this is Tyndale's translation, which (I read) comprises about 90% of the KJV. Tyndale was the first to translate directly from the original languages into English (for which he was martyred).

Anyway, a piece of history.


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello Ted. Yes I have often seen images like those in/on old Biblical books and Bibles. Just my observation and thoughts here. I sometimes think that way back then there was a lot of Roman Catholic influence and many had come out of that church and so still had remnants of some things perhaps. Maybe for some completely different reasons though, I don't know. I have often wondered when seeing them though why they used them. I got this book once and the book was ok but the pictures, well I covered them in black texta. I did read a book on some of the Martyr's a while ago and have to say they were brave brave men and women. Many of their last words were amazing and showed solid faith indeed.


----------

